# Purpose of square black washer on outlet cover screws?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I recently removed lots of electrical covers to do some painting. I noticed that almost all of the screws for the covers have a tiny square black washer on them. I was careful to reinstall the cover screws with these washers.

Is there some safety purpose behind these square washers?


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

As far as I can tell, it's not for safety but rather to keep the screws attached to the outlet so it's not lost... especially when it's new out of the box or in the bin at the store... I've also seen them attached with little rubber grommets..


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Never seen them on covers, but on actual receptacles and switches they are used to keep the screws in place.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

joed said:


> Never seen them on covers, but on actual receptacles and switches they are used to keep the screws in place.


Ditto.. a big convenience for electricians installing a whole house full of devices.


----------

